# What do you think?



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Yesterday, I ordered the Hokusai Wave Oberon cover in Taupe. I already emailed Melissa at Borsa Bella about making me a bag with some fabric I would send her. I was going shopping today for fabric but found this instead on Ebay. 
Is it not a perfect match to go with the decalgirl skin I already have?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

That fabric is fabulous!  I can think of several things I'd want to use it for.   You'll have to post pics just as soon as you get the completed bag.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Very cool fabric!


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

That fabric is perfect.  Nothing has to match exactly it just has to coordinate!  And coordinate it does.  I'm getting a very tropical island feeling over here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Gorgeous fabric!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Beautiful and it will look great with the Hokusai Wave caver and skin you have. Oh Lord now I want to go to eBay and shop for fabric, this is a vicious cycle.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh wow, that is beautiful!!! And with the cover it will be gorgeous. Can't wait to see pics when you have the combo.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Beautiful and it will look great with the Hokusai Wave caver and skin you have. Oh Lord now I want to go to eBay and shop for fabric, this is a vicious cycle.


I never in my wildest dreams thought of shopping for fabric at eBay....LOL


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

love it


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Oh Lord now I want to go to eBay and shop for fabric, this is a vicious cycle.


Welcome to my life.


For those of you looking for fabric, in addition to eBay, there's a site called eQuilter.com that has tons of fabric, searchable by key word like "floral" or "asian" and they give a percentage of every sale to charity.

Betsy


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter AKA Agent 72 said:


> Welcome to my life.
> 
> 
> For those of you looking for fabric, in addition to eBay, there's a site called eQuilter.com that has tons of fabric, searchable by key word like "floral" or "asian" and they give a percentage of every sale to charity.
> ...


Yes, mine too! I love looking for fabric. I sew a little. Taught myself. 
I make Mei Tai baby carriers so I'm always looking for some funky fabrics.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

That fabric will look perfect with the Hokusai Wave cover.


----------



## zeferjen (Feb 24, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter AKA Agent 72 said:


> For those of you looking for fabric, in addition to eBay, there's a site called eQuilter.com that has tons of fabric, searchable by key word like "floral" or "asian" and they give a percentage of every sale to charity.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks! I don't sew myself, but I have been looking to have some curtains made for my son's room and this has the fabric I have been looking for!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

The material looks pretty nice actually.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

I think it's beautiful and perfect for your jacket.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

So Borsa Bella will do custom bags if you supply a fabric?

I love her bags, but would prefer different fabrics than what she's got on her site, for the most part they are not my style.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Material on ebay and eQuilter, oh my.  This is not information I need to know.  
deb


----------

